# A123 price check



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> So, who currently has the best price for A123 prismatic pouch cells?
> 
> (Domestic, In stock and ready to ship-not drop ship)
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll have to go directly to China to do better.
Someone who has already gone through the importing hassle and paid for shipping/duty/tax/paypal/etc isn't going to give them away.

Landed cost is going to be in the range of $25+/cell using the current best pricing, if they bought them awhile ago it could be much higher, and they need to make some money on them. 

I would consider "Domestic, In stock and ready to ship-not drop ship" at $35/cell a good price because of the hassle I went through buying cells directly from Shenzhen Victpower.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

a123rc.com has them for $30 in quantity (100+), shipping included. They are dropped shipped from Hong Kong. The batteries say "Made in Korea" on them, which is much more sensible for product coming from China than "Made in USA" like some of them say.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

(I know you said "domestic", but these are brand new and arrived within a week. Not sure what the advantage of "domestic" is in that case.)


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

The term "Domestic" was an attempt to not have to navigate the US Customs maze. Been there once. Small items go through just fine, but more valued items seem to get bogged down. 

It is worth it to me to skip the trauma and pay a little more.

Miz

THX-RW, there is a few people that are having emotional problems when dealing with Chinese businesses. Maybe not all are this way, but quite a few. (like changing terms of the deal after you send money)


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

Many of us have bougth from Vicpower, $18/cell qty 100. I ordered 56 and had them 5 days later via DHL. Nicely packed, all good.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Bought from Victpower (152 cells), took forever, charged extra money after initial payment sent before they would ship. DHL was reasonably timely no issues there. Didn't receive the cells that I ordered, given the run around from Victpower. Could have been packed better, there are two types of the plastic trays and different types don't interlock properly allowing the cells to move around more than they should. Had some very mangled tabs but they should still be usable.

If you actually get good cells, all is well, if there are any issues with the shipment you are on your own, Victpower won't do much. Their typical offer is to give you a discount on buying MORE cells.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

pgt400 said:


> Many of us have bougth from Vicpower, $18/cell qty 100. I ordered 56 and had them 5 days later via DHL. Nicely packed, all good.


And how much was shipping?

Were these individual cells, or those packs?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

thank you PGT400. 

RWA, Yes, I am learning that each purchase is all by its self and has no relationship to another. It seems to be a sign of these times.

A top rated company can lose everything by just not communicating in a timely manner. 

Miz


----------

